# My Photo Blog @ http://rohanthakursphotoblog.blogspot.com



## rkt (Mar 24, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen,

I am getting my own photo blog started at ... Rohan Thakur's Photo Blog. It is meant to be a place where I share and post little bits and pieces connected with my photography.

I have been uploading a variety of content - stand alone pictures ranging from travel to nature ... some snippets with tips ... and my experiences with gear, like the Nikon V1 and the FT1 adapter combined with different DX/FX lenses like the 70-300 etc, and even the new 85 1.8G ... including at least one very lewd video clip 

I also have a page with a bunch of links to things online that I bookmark and read/refer to regularly that I hope will be useful for a larger audience.

Please take a look, and feel free to tell me likes / dislikes / suggestions etc so that I can make it better and more interesting.


----------

